# Yoschy Doellenwise / Amigo Bracheler See



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

I did alot of research about Yoschy Doellenwiese as well as about it's son Amigo Bracheler See. I did alot of research about them on the net, and a breeder I did already cast an eye at swears by that bloodline. But I wanted to ask if anyone here has a Yoschy or even Amigo blooded dog and can tell me a little about it.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a female with Yoschy in her pedigree and she is a very good dog friendly, very exstreme in her prey and hunt drives more than you usely see in a GSD high food drive to and loves to run and play very very active


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a Yoschy grandson. he's got drive up the you know what. He is very kind and socialble. We do Urban Sar and he never want to stop working once we begin a search. He is tall and longer than the standard but all the same a great nature. Even with is high drive he is calm and quiet when working as a therapy dog

His name is Tango v. Kleyn Hammer


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

We bred a litter ( the girl litter) that is 4-4 on Yoschy. Extreme drives, hunt drive, nerves, bites anything (including plastic and metal Mike!), big head, bone,stop, very social.

We did this breeding for us, for our next breeding feamle.


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

@Sarah: Interesting you're doing SAR. My future dog will be a dual purpose patrol and MAINLY explosive detection, so I'm especially interested in traits related to detection work. Working as SAR, biting everything, prey drive but being able to be calm sounds good so far!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a 3-3,4 linebred Yoschy dog. I began a Photo journal thread here since he was 9 months old http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/hutch-v-tiekerhook-5516/ Amigo's last owner was Karl West, from Arizona I think. I have his email if you want.


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh yeah I would to have his e-mail!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

New Mexico, I guess. The address and phone may be years old from the link provided, but the email is current and used for years.

[email protected]

KARL WEST
4841 AGATE STREET
LAS CRUCES; NEW MEXICO USA
Tel. 001-505 382 0266 oder
001-505 678 5738


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Much thanks!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Marina Schmidt said:


> @Sarah: Interesting you're doing SAR. My future dog will be a dual purpose patrol and MAINLY explosive detection, so I'm especially interested in traits related to detection work. Working as SAR, biting everything, prey drive but being able to be calm sounds good so far!


We discussed briefly Stephan Schwab and he is on your short list of breeders did you know for his day job he is a N. A. T. O. bomb dog handler


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

We had a few Yoschy offspring come to Oz through a Tiekerhook bitch. One female was put to sleep because she was scared of the world, another female was okay. There were two brothers, one was in the QLD police and the other was SchH 2 IPO3 HOT. His name was Falko and he was a tough dog. 
Here is a video clip of him with Flinks.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjFQ0UbH224


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> We had a few Yoschy offspring come to Oz through a Tiekerhook bitch. One female was put to sleep because she was scared of the world, another female was okay. There were two brothers, one was in the QLD police and the other was SchH 2 IPO3 HOT. His name was Falko and he was a tough dog.
> Here is a video clip of him with Flinks.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjFQ0UbH224


After my wild boy's career is over I would like to find something along the likes of that old dog.


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> We discussed briefly Stephan Schwab and he is on your short list of breeders did you know for his day job he is a N. A. T. O. bomb dog handler


Good to know! Stefan has a Yoschy/Amigo bitch as well! Herbert Born from "von der Schiffslache" breeds alot with Yoschy/Amigo blood.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I am raising a Yoschy pedigree pup, so far so good (real good) fingers crossed.


----------

